
Everything You Need to Know About 5G - ddqjalow
https://spectrum.ieee.org/video/telecom/wireless/everything-you-need-to-know-about-5g
======
iwiririwo
Nice and non-hyped compilation of 5G features. Yet, given the title, I need to
nit-pick that the article solely focuses on the radio layer.

There's a whole lot of other challenges arising in the core-network. I wish
the article went on in the same style, covering these challenges, too.

